

Node v0.6.1 - ftwinnovations
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/11/11/node-v0-6-1/

======
metajack
Is it really necessary to post every minor version increment with no other
context here? The 0.6.0 announcement was posted here just the other day and
got no comments.

------
Srirangan
Not sure if it helped everyone, but it surely got me to upgrade.

